# I gotta brag!!



## Ruthie (Oct 20, 2013)

This is Daisy, my DGD.  She is a sophomore in high school and runs cross country.  She has not lost a meet this year!  Here she is winning regionals yesterday.  As you can see, there is no competition within sight.  She did set a new personal best of 12 minutes even yeaterday.  State meet is next week, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah!!!  I can see why you are so proud!  Keep us posted


----------



## Saswede (Oct 20, 2013)

It's so great to see your children do well - in whatever they do!  So enjoy the moment, and best of luck for the upcoming races.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 20, 2013)

That's wonderful. It is hard to pace yourself when you are so far in the lead like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruthie (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks to all!  Here is the update: She won state!  She also improved her best time from 12:00 to 11:47.  Again, the second place runner was about half a minute behind her.  The scariest part?  Being interviewed for the Fox News sports program!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 27, 2013)

What a cutie!  She must work very hard.  Glad her dedication is paying off.


----------



## Fabius (Oct 31, 2013)

Let us know when she's running for Oklahoma State.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah!!!!  I'm really happy for you and her (and your family)!!  She looks so proud :smile:


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 31, 2013)

How cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 2, 2013)

Fabius- Yes!  That would be great!  If she keeps it up she will have a full ride scholarship somewhere.


----------

